# Trigger control tips



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

I used to comfortably getting 2" groups without too much concentration, if I pay more attention, I can get ~1" groups. Now, I'm unable to get less than 4" no matter what, deep concentration doesn't help, white nuckles don't help either.

By compare my shots with the chart, I seem to have problems with jerking trigger. I am trying to stablize my trigger finger, but I can't seem to do so. Seeing some of you get 1" groups @ 20' is very impressive. I love to get that, but first I need to overcome my trigger problem.

What can I do to shoot better. I see ads for finger grip on gun mags, does that help at all?

Thank in advances.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

coolguy said:


> I used to comfortably getting 2" groups without too much concentration, if I pay more attention, I can get ~1" groups. Now, I'm unable to get less than 4" no matter what, deep concentration doesn't help, white nuckles don't help either.
> 
> By compare my shots with the chart, I seem to have problems with jerking trigger. I am trying to stablize my trigger finger, but I can't seem to do so. Seeing some of you get 1" groups @ 20' is very impressive. I love to get that, but first I need to overcome my trigger problem.
> 
> ...


Make sure you're using the pad of your finger.....not the joint. Pressure should be straight back from the pad of your finger to the web of your hand. Don't anticipate the shot...just concentrate on the trigger. Get some snap caps and dry fire...a LOT. Mix some dummy rounds in with your live ones when on the range to check your flinch. Just take your time and squeeze. I dont think there is a mechanical device that will fix this. Its usually mental in my experience.

I've taken shooters who flinch.....had them hold the gun on target and pressed the trigger myself while they held the gun.....bullseye. Then had them place their finger on the trigger......my finger pressed theirs....bullseye.....then let them do it alone....bullseye. It's all in the mind.

That being said....I'm a combat shooter, not a bullseye guy. If I draw quickly and put three or four shots COM within 4" thats just fine with me.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*trigger tips*



coolguy said:


> What can I do to shoot better. I see ads for finger grip on gun mags, does that help at all?QUOTE]
> 
> Don't try to substitute gadgets for practice. That's what golfers do. It looks foolish, and it never works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

In my training for bullseye, dry-firing is an important tool to improve trigger control, snap caps required for rimfire to keep from damaging the chamber edge. Always make sure that the weapon is unloaded (check chamber, check again). Keep your focus on the front sight. Making sure that the sight picture remains perfect, equal amount of light on each side of the front sight and level with rear sight. Now push straight back on trigger without disturbing the sight picture. Focus on the front sight. Do not worry about the target, it will take care of itself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Benz for sure.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I like milquetoast's reply, I would also add to that two more exercises you don't even need a pistol for.
1. *5-7 lbm. dumbbell*. Get a 5 lbm. dumbbell and don't put it down for an hour. You can do this while watching tv. You can use both hands, hold it straight out, keep it moving around, just don't put it down for an hour. Once the 5 lbm. isn't overloading you, move up to a 6 lbm. dumbbell. Your pistol will feel like a feather after a while.
2. *Finger gym*. Get yourself a finger or hand gym, you know those little things with two handles sticking out of a spring? Looks kinda like this- /\- and you squeeze it. Turn it upside down so it looks like this- \/- and squeeze with your middle, ring, and pinky fingers. Keeping the thing squeezed as much as you can, leave your index finger off and practice a perfect trigger pull, moving only the two joints from the end. This isolates the index finger from the others so you don't "milk" the grip. Do the exercise for about 20 minutes, 10 min. a hand.

Those two drills really tightened up my groups.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank guys, 

I went to the range last weekend and the result was very good, my groups were 2" again. 

I never though I has flinch problem, since I'm not startle by the blast/flash, I was looking forward to see the ball of fire in front of my muzzle. When the dry cartridge came up I notice that my gun moves when the hammer drop. Something I must also address, but now I know what to fix. I also taking my time to try all of your advice, but going one at a time, so it's easier for me to track my progress. 

Since we are on the dry fire without dryammo can damage something subject. At the end of my session, my gun cocked and ready for the next magazine. Since I was ready to call it a day, I always pull the trigger to release the hammer. Is it better to leave the gun cocked with no ammo in the chamber and magazine for days until my next range session?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

coolguy said:


> Thank guys,
> 
> I went to the range last weekend and the result was very good, my groups were 2" again.
> 
> ...


Good for you!
- Dry firing won't hurt a modern centerfire pistol. Dry firing older rimfires without a snap cap can break a firing pin (he said from bitter experience with a Star and a Llama).
- Makes no difference wear-wise whether you store your pistol unloaded with hammer down or hammer back. Personally, I'd recommend you keep it loaded always, so that you don't have to try to remember whether it is or isn't. We have all seen too many AD's by guys who dropped the hammer on what they were sure was an empty chamber. Cooper's Safety Rule #1 is "All guns are always loaded." If they really are always loaded, and you know it, you won't ever have an AD with an "unloaded" gun. But that's just me; I'm weird that way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, dry firing can still damage SOME new guns.

For years, I have read of examples of Beretta 92 firing pins breaking with excessive dry firing. 

And, believe it or not - While U must dry fire a Glock to disassemble it - I've seen several reports (w/ pics) of the area of the slide surrounding the firing pin hole breaking from lots of dry firing of a Glock.

HK also redesigned their firing pin a couple of years back because there were reports of pins breaking from dry firing. 

So, while occassional dry firing is probably no big deal - I wouldn't do it a lot w/o a snap cap on any gun. That's me... Feel free to what U like.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*dry firing*

Well, see there? You live and you learn.
http://beretta.squawk.com/faq.html#4

Moral of the story: Get a 1911!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

When I first got my laser/light thing, I would attach it to my gun and dry fire around the house a lot. You'll be amazed at how much the gun moves when you're looking at a red dot projected on a wall across a large room. Even after the click! That helped me with trigger control. By dry firing with the laser dot, I got to practice keeping the gun steady until after it clicks. Several hundred of these and muscle memory takes over. Now, I routinely put 100 rounds in a hole the size of my fist at 7 yards. That hole usually starts off about the size of two thumbs.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I always use snaps just to be safe.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Dry firing at home - Rule 2*



propellerhead said:


> When I first got my laser/light thing, I would attach it to my gun and dry fire around the house a lot. You'll be amazed at how much the gun moves when you're looking at a red dot projected on a wall across a large room. Even after the click! That helped me with trigger control. By dry firing with the laser dot, I got to practice keeping the gun steady until after it clicks. Several hundred of these and muscle memory takes over. Now, I routinely put 100 rounds in a hole the size of my fist at 7 yards. That hole usually starts off about the size of two thumbs.


www/thegunzone.com/therules.html

All guns are always loaded! 
Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy! 
Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target!1 
Always be sure of your target!

You undoubtedly use a designated "safe wall" for your dry fire practice -- masonry construction, or something that will stop a bullet if some day the "unloaded" gun turns out not to be so unloaded. A bullet hole through the TV is not a good thing, nor is a bullet hole through the spouse, child or neighbor on the other side of the wall behind the TV.

That said, watching a laser dot is an excellent training aid, a very cool way to see how much that muzzle really is shaking.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> www/thegunzone.com/therules.html
> 
> All guns are always loaded!
> Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy!
> ...


I knew someone was going to say that. I didn't mention it but I probably should have. I only dry fire at home after I lock up all ammo and clear the gun.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*See Rule 1*



propellerhead said:


> I knew someone was going to say that. I didn't mention it but I probably should have. I only dry fire at home after I lock up all ammo and clear the gun.


I know. Me, too. I still put that hole through the window. Rule 2 applies to "unloaded" guns, too. See Rule 1.

I think I'll start a new thread: "Tell us about your AD's." There are two kinds of shooters, those who have had AD's, and those who are going to, but think they never will.

But, just to keep this thread on topic, yes, a laser dot is an excellent trigger control training device.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Me too. I have a set of crimson trace grips on my TLE II. I spend 10 to 20 min a night dry firing. It is a great visual aid.


----------

